# Atypical BSE, BSE, and other human and animal TSE in North America Update Oct 2009



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, October 19, 2009

Atypical BSE, BSE, and other human and animal TSE in North America Update October 19, 2009 

October 19, 2009

Greetings,

An update of sorts on atypical BSE and other TSE in North America, reported, and or, not reported. Please remember, the _typical_ U.K. c-BSE, the l-BSE (BASE), and the h-BSE have all been documented in North America, along with the typical scrapie's, and atypical Nor-98 Scrapie, and to date, 2 different strains of CWD, and also TME. please remember, all these TSE in different species have been rendered and feed to food producing animals for humans and animals in North America (absolutely no idea of TSE in cats and dogs see reference on that), and that the trading of these TSEs via animals and products via the USA and Canada has been so immense over the years, decades, that it was like swapping spit between two lovers. also, please remember, in my opinion (I will show the facts to prove this), Canada is Looking to find TSE in cattle, and the USA has done just the opposite, the look NOT to find and report. The SSS policy has been in full force in the USA for some time. also, there will be some additional information on Transmission studies. Also, what about any human TSE there from, and the surveillance there of ???

With that said, I present you with these facts as follows. There is new data mixed up with old data, so don't miss any of it. ...kind regards, terry



http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2009/10/atypical-bse-bse-and-other-human-and.html



TSS


----------

